# Dimethox powder, how much for 60lb goat?



## rebelINny (May 1, 2011)

How much soluble powder of dimethox should I use to treat a 60lb goat?


----------



## Ariel301 (May 1, 2011)

I forget the exact ratio of how much powder to how much water (I use pancake syrup, they actually LIKE to take it then.) to mix it without looking for my instructions, but you will do a 5-day treatment, with 1cc per 10 pounds the first day and 1 cc per 20 pounds the following days.


----------



## Roll farms (May 1, 2011)

Mix the powder w/ 3 c water (or other liquid) and dose at 1 cc per 5# day 1, 1cc per 10# days 2-5.


----------



## PJisaMom (May 1, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Mix the powder w/ 3 c water (or other liquid) and dose at 1 cc per 5# day 1, 1cc per 10# days 2-5.


How long does it stay good for once you mix it?


----------



## Roll farms (May 2, 2011)

I keep it in the fridge for the season and have had success w/ it.  

I've read others say it loses potency quickly, so if you're only treating a few, you *might* consider mixing only 1/2 the package.


----------



## rebelINny (May 2, 2011)

Thanks alot! I have a yearling that started with some runny poo, it may just be cause she is out eating grass now but I want to make sure it's nothing like cocci.


----------



## poorboys (Jun 16, 2011)

okay now I'm really confused, I thought it was 1 1/2 cups of water to package and treat 1cc per 5# day one and 1cc per 20# day 2345, which is correct??? on dairy goat info I found that she had given the dosage as 1cc per 2.6# per goat, example for a 20# goat give 8cc?? sounds like alot. I see here where two of you say two different ways, 3 cups water to 1 package, 301 says 1cc per 20# day 2345, and roll says 1cc per 10# day 2345! Now i don't know if I have underdose or overdosed my kids cause they all have diarreaha, except for 5 of them. and I started with di-methox 40% and did fine  untill i ran out of that, and now i have a big mess going on. I cleaned all the stalls, the water and feed troughs, they have been wormed recently, and this was their normal time for preventieve on the coccida. I'm so confused!!!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 16, 2011)

The original forumula I used, taken from fiasco, called for you to mix 3c water w/ the packet, and dose 1cc per 5# day 1, then 1cc per 10# days 2-5.  That mix is 'equal to' the DiMethox 12.5%, according to the fiasco site.  
When I started out, that was the ONLY site to get any info, good bad or otherwise....

*I* took it upon my own self to mix 1.5 cups water (half the above amount) w/ it, then dose at 1cc per 10# day 1, 1cc per 20# days 2-5.  (by cutting the water in half, you're doubling the strength, so you don't have to use as much.)  

I've posted about the 1.5 cup water/ use less meds thing here, but I usually tell people who are new to using the powder to do it Fiasco's way.

I have since seen it posted so many different ways that I've given up trying to correct / straighten it out.  

If you mixed it w/ 3 c. water, it's 1cc per 5# day 1, then 1cc per 10# days 2-5 to equal the 12.5%. 

BUT....(here's where it gets confusing...) if you're typically using the *40%* solution, to equal THAT strength, you'd need to use 3.2 times as much of the 12% solution to equal 40%....12.5 x 3.2 = 40.

It could be that if you are using a weaker strength, it's not working because your animals / cocci strain are used to the higher 40%.

That would be...3.2 cc per 5# day 1, then 3.2 cc per 10# days 2-5 to equal the *40%* solution you typically use.


----------



## poorboys (Jun 16, 2011)

okay roll, I'm glad you have patience with me, so with the powder, the way i mix, was your way, 1 1/2 cup water to package. so that makes it a stronger mix? if i was to up their dosage to 3.2cc per 10# that would equal my 40%? seems like alot of cc's I'm no good at math, i'll be the first to say that about myself. the girls are drying up poop wise, but weights are still  off. I hate it when I start second guessing myself, I have 5 that are just a little off of what they should be weight wise. okay thanks roll, i'm glad some one was brave enough to straighten out my thinking


----------



## Roll farms (Jun 16, 2011)

If you're mixing it my way...lemme run the numbers...hang on a minute...brb...lol

My way would be *about* 25% (12.5% x2) - so for 40% you'd use....1.6cc per 5# day 1, then 1.6 cc per 10# days 2-5.

What we really need is a math whiz to tell us how to mix it to make it equal 40%

If 3 cups of water (24 oz) added to the powder = 12.5%
And, theoretically 12 oz of water makes it = 25%
How much water would you need to add to the mix to make that = 40%

I've already strained my brain too much to come up w/ the answer, lol.


----------

